# DCC & Cat 5e cables



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

We are running DCC using the Bachmann Ez Command system. I have purchased two companion connector panels and a companion controler so we can have some mobility in where the kids run trains from - spread 'em out!

We'd like to separate them by a fair distance but the included cables are only 8 ft. My question:

Will standard *Cat 5e cables *be appropriate to connect the panels?

I'm assuming Bachmann uses the same technology as other DCC units. I found this on Ebay and hope it will allow us flexibilty in relocating the connector panels.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Belkin-Cat5...hernet_Cables_RJ_45_8P8C_&hash=item27cf8b35d3

Is a great deal, but will it work? 
Any risks to trying?

Thanks 
~Kingred


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

$6 for twenty feet, with RJ-45 ends is okay, but will the ends work for you?

You can buy bulk cable at the lumber/hardware store cheaper. Do you need four pair or just three pair? Three pair would be cheaper still.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Most DCC systems DO NOT use RJ45 plugs and Cat 5, 8 wire cable, wish they had would have been easier!!!
They use RJ11 6P6C or sometimes called RJ12 6P6C Tel/ADSL plugs and telco, 6 wire cable.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes, I would just buy 3 pair (six wire) in bulk and put my own RJ12 ends on them to get the length I wanted. If you wanted these with ends already on them you can find it, usually at office supply (Office Depot/Office Max/Staples), they would be called multi line extensions.


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Is this a Cat5?*

Thanks for the responses - amazed at how much expertise there is here. 
If NIMT is on the conversation, I know I'm in good hands. 
Also amazed how little I know about electronics...

So got some close ups...definitely looks like 8 wires to me. Wondering if in fact, Bachmann is using Cat5. Of course, there is no label on the cable.:thumbsdown:

Can you identify this cable? 















Here's the port it goes into








Thanks for any help you can offer.

~Kingred


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

looks like a RJ45, but i would compair the RJ45 vs the actual cable in question to make sure the wires arn'tcrossed or any thing like that...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Most DCC systems DO NOT use RJ45 plugs and Cat 5, 8 wire cable


See this is why I said "most" 
Yes sir thats a cat 5 cable, leave it to Bachmann to up and do something odd but right(this is one very rare case)!
The only thing you would need to check is if they reversed the pairs from end to end. compare the wire colors on your existing cable to another cat 5 cable.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

The colors don't match a cat5 pinout, BUT that doesn't mean you cant use cat 5 cables. You need to take both ends of your existing cable and lay them side by side with the little release lever on bottom, like in your first picture. Then look real closely at the wire colors and se if they match up pin for pin. If they do, its a crossover cable, if they dont match, then its a standard cable. 
You might be able to use standard cat5 cables, I can with my MRC Prodigy Advance2. Cheaper replacement than trying to rebuild a bad end on one of the stock cable they give you. I use 6'ers for connecting the advance2 base to the booster for the bus, and a 6'er to connect a local handheld to the base. I have a 25'er that I use with a patch panel outlet on the far side of the layout that I can plug into.
Hopefully this helps you.
TB


----------



## NatHillIV (Dec 5, 2018)

I find that my MRC Prodigy Advance2 works just fine with an off the shelf standard Cat-5 ethernet cable.
Actually, it works much better, because the connection is much more secure than with the crummy cable MRC provides.
I'll bet throughbreed is correct, a Cat-6 might be better for long runs, but I'll bet a Cat-5 would work fine for long runs.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Actually thoroughbreed's answer is backwards. A standard CAT5 cable will have exactly the same color sequence at both end. If the colors are NOT in the same order, then it is a crossover cable. And make sure you are comparing your plugs side-by-side, as stated. If you hold the plugs end-to-end then you are doing it wrong.


----------



## NatHillIV (Dec 5, 2018)

I wasn't referring to the wiring scheme,
I was trying to say (not very well) that a Cat-6 cable is probably a better choice for long cables and that a standard Cat5 cable works very well in my MRC Prodigy Advance2.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

For what it's worth (in this 5 year old thread), for this particular purpose I don't think it matters about the cable type. I think the original isn't even using a twisted pair, but just an 8 conductor cable.

To the original question, if I were using a standard ethernet cable I would just check the connection end to end and make sure that the pins 1-8 match up with continuity to the same pins on the other end. Test one of the original cables and I suspect pin 1 on one end will match to pin one on the other end, and you just need to be sure the cable you use, or build, does the same thing.


----------

